#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which are your favorite form of entertainment?

## Bhavya

In this Internet era, we can do lots of things to entertain ourselves but every one of us has our own favorite form of entertainment, like reading Wattpad stories and watching YouTube videos are my favorite form of entertainment. So guys which are your favorite form of entertainment?

----------

